# ICU, surgery, terrified



## Mikey'sMom (Feb 21, 2012)

My 10-year-old miniature poodle became very ill yesterday evening...they suspect gallbladder issues. He is in surgery now, likely to remove the gallbladder, although they won't know for sure until they get in there and see what's going on. Fortunately we live near a university animal hospital, so he's receiving very good care, but they gave us 40-50% odds for survival. We are devastated/terrified. 

No real point to this post, just figured you'd all understand more than most why there was never a question that we would spend thousands of dollars if it gives our "heart dog" a chance. Please send wags his way. Rough day for us today.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

So sorry for this turn of events! You can count on unlimited poodle people powered wishes for Mikey. My mini Chagall and I are pulling for Mikey with all our might. Hang in there Mikey!!:clover::clover::clover::clover::clover:


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

My thoughts are with you as I sent good wishes and prayers for you and your mini poo in this difficult time


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

wishing for the best of outcomes. we are all here for you and your boy.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

You have lots of understanding here ....Most of us would do the same for our dogs and we do understand !!! Hopes and prayers to you for your Mini...please keep us updated!!!


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

My heart and prayers are with you and your family.

God bless and best wishes.

Viking Queen


----------



## rubymom (Apr 24, 2010)

Healing prayers for Mikey! How lucky he is to have a mom like you!


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

We're right by your side in spirit Mikey's mom. Hugs your way.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Thank goodness he has you and you got him in so soon! Regardless of outcome, and I wish him complete recovery, he is in the best hands and care with you as his family and this veterinary group. What a shock this must have been to come up so quickly.

All fingers crossed here.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Thinking of you. Hugs.


----------



## Mikey'sMom (Feb 21, 2012)

Thank you everyone. We're still reeling from the shock of this, it came on so suddenly. He was fine yesterday morning until around lunchtime or early afternoon and went downhill very quickly. We took him to the vet around 7pm last night.

The surgeon just called and Mikey survived the surgery, but the next 12 hours are critical. We'll know more tomorrow. 

They weren't able to save his gallbladder, they had to remove it. They flushed his stomach to get any toxins from the gallbladder out, I think that's the main thing they were worried about, was if his stomach was septic. His intestines apparently looked a bit inflamed (they're not sure why), and he had some clotting issues, so he needed blood transfusions during the surgery. Basically, the next 12 hours are up to him. I had no idea how serious this would be for him, and I feel ill that he has had to go through this. We knew the surgery was risky, but the vets weren't sure how serious it would be until they started. I really hope he makes a full recovery, he is such a joyful little guy.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Hang in there, we are sending the very best poodle vibes! Keep us updated!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Relieved to hear Mikey got through the surgery okay. Now it's on to a full recovery. What a good, strong mini boy, he's fighting his way back to you. Lots of good wishes sent his way. :hug:


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

I'm so sorry to hear. Glad he made it through the surgery and hope the next few hours go well. Sending warm wishes your way!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I'm glad you have access to a great hospital and hope that he makes a good turn overnight.


----------



## marialydia (Nov 23, 2013)

Just saw all this and send you and Mikey all the very best of wishes. It's so good to hear he made it through and he is getting superb care. You are doing all that needs to be done and when he comes home he will feel your love and your care. Good luck, try to rest a bit, and know we are all pulling for Mikey.


----------



## Theo'sMom (Mar 23, 2011)

My thoughts are with you and Mikey. I hope he is getting better and stronger.


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

Sending poodle power and lots of hugs.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Sending healing thoughts to Mikey and hopes that he will soon be safely back in your arms.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Sending you all good wishes. How terrifying for it to happen so very quickly, but how comforting to have such excellent facilities close by.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Oh my gosh! I just saw this thread this morning. What a terrifying situation. I'm sending my heartfelt wishes that he recovers fully. What a terrible time for all this to happen. Poor little fella. But a couple of good things on your side...he came through the surgery and he's in the best of hands. I'll be pulling for him. And for you. I'm so sorry you're having to go through this. (((hugs)))


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Sending healing prayers and warm thoughts! xoxo


----------



## Pella (Oct 7, 2014)

It's so agonizing when they're hurt or sick and there's only so much you can do. Know that you are an amazing Poodle Mom for recognizing it as quickly as you did and getting him to such top notch help so fast. 

Sending lots of healing energy your way. I keep seeing him in my mind's eye, joyful and fully recovered.


----------



## Mikey'sMom (Feb 21, 2012)

Thank you everyone. We were able to see Mikey in the icu this morning for a few minutes. He was lying down when I first went to pet him, but when he realized it was me he stood up and tried to get closer. The vets tell us they are keeping him comfortable, but weren't willing to give us any better odds yet. Some things look much better post surgery, but his blood chemistry is still very worrisome...that's their main concern now. If he makes it, he'll be in the icu 3-5 more days. We're trying not to get our hopes up too soon, but seeing him express some of his usual personality this morning and knowing that he is comfortable helped a lot. Still hoping to bring our boy home...


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

Thanks for the update. We're are watching anxiously....hugs


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

I wish you the best and any one that has a poodle would understand, we will do whatevrr to help them get well.


----------



## kayfabulous6 (Nov 19, 2013)

In my thoughts and prayers. So sorry to hear of this stress hope he gets well soon.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Thank you for taking the time out of your stressful days to update us. I am glad you were able to see him this morning and that he was clearly happy to see you. That is a good sign that he is fighting to get better.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Holding on to hope for Mikey and I will not let go! You are_ amazing _for the way you're bearing up. I would be completely incoherent. Glad he saw you, that had to reassure and fortify him. Wishing for the best! :clover:


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Sending heartfelt best wishes to you all. Here's hoping to a good recovery for Mikey.

Hugs
xxx


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

All the best wishes for recovery on their way to you. 

Poor little guy! How terrifying for you all. 

You will all be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## mom2Zoe (Jun 17, 2014)

Wishing Mikey to make a full recovery . So sweet that he saw you and perked up. Zoe and I are sending healing vibes your way!


----------



## Mikey'sMom (Feb 21, 2012)

The vet just called to report that after another blood transfusion, Mikey's blood pressure is back up and stable, and he was up and walking around a bit outside of his crate this evening. We are so relieved. Still trying to be cautious with our emotions since things could still turn, but so happy that he is able to be himself a bit tonight.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

glad to hear the good news, mikey'smom. will keep the candles burning.


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

Just read this thread hoping for the best poodle power can be amazing!!!


----------



## Mikey'sMom (Feb 21, 2012)

They let us visit Mikey outside of the ICU today. We were allowed 30 minutes, but after 10 or so we brought him back because he kept walking that way anyway and it was clear he wanted to go back to bed. He's looking better, can walk a bit, is relieving himself outside now, but has a feeding tube and some very worrisome blood work still. 

The surgeon was talking about us 'possibly' being able to take him home tomorrow (still with a feeding tube though). He said Mikey wasn't completely out of the woods yet, but his prognosis is better than yesterday. He's worried about the 5 day mark (Wednesday) because some things that are healing from the surgery will be tested at that point. At the very least we are no longer dreading the phone ringing, I think if he goes at this point we will have some notice and it will be a decision to discontinue care if it doesn't seem to be helping him anymore, rather than him being unstable and crashing overnight.

Still very worried (and I'm not gonna lie, the medical bill is getting scarily high), but seeing him wag once or twice today, lick my husband's hand, and then curl up against his leg was wonderful to see. Cautiously optimistic, but trying to prepare for the worst as well...


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

You are doing a _masterful_ job of providing Mikey with the best possible care. Rooting for Mikey all the way, and sending understanding concern about the expense of care. Hang in there, he's sure trying his best to!:clover:


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Oh my goodness. You are indeed holding up _amazingly_. Do they know what is causing this? It seems like he's a strong little fella to do so well after surgery. So, here's hoping he continues to stay strong and over come this thing that's making him sick. I know what you mean about the bills getting so astronomical. I went through a lot with my Doberman and it was unbelievable how fast those things add up...blood transfusions, ultra sounds, biopsies etc etc. But you know....these diagnostic tests do give us peace of mind in a way...that we'll be better able to make good decisions based on the information they usually provide. I do hope that the prognosis, once they figure it all out will be good. It's just the hardest thing to go through. Lots of hugs and good wishes to you and your little dumpling.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I am glad to hear tiny improvements are being seen. I think you are being very clear and realistic in your thinking. I hope things show obvious progress in the next 24-48 hours. PF power to you and Mikey.


----------



## Mikey'sMom (Feb 21, 2012)

We saw Mikey this morning and will visit again this evening. He wagged a couple times, licked both of us, and was moving much better, although he is still obviously ill. The vet said he was showing a lot of interest in being outside of his cage, which is good, and he is much more alert. Things are continuing to improve, but he was a little jaundiced this morning. Right now the main worries are liver function and nutrition (he still needs a feeding tube). We were hoping he would improve a lot overnight so we could take him home today, but they want him to stay at least one more night. Ideally he'd stay for another week, but given the cost, once he is stable enough they said they can send him home as long as we bring him back for daily checks. It makes me nervous, planning to bring him home not fully recovered, but I'm not working at the moment, so he'll never be left unattended. Still very worried for him, but seeing the improvements each day gives me some hope that he may get through this.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Oh I just want to come there and give you a great big hug!

You are being so brave, holding up so well, and that will help Mikey too. I'd be nervous about bringing him home too, but you will be with him and no doubt the vet is only a phone call away - and Mikey may well recover more quickly at home.

Thank you for keeping us updated - we are all rooting for you!

:hug:


----------



## all that jazz (Feb 6, 2011)

Please accept our best wishes for Mikeys full recovery. Zoe, Jazz and their mom.


----------



## Mikey'sMom (Feb 21, 2012)

And the terror returns...

Mikey is continuing to look better every time we see him, so we've been hopeful that he would make it past the post-surgery period without complications, and make a complete recovery. But his liver function is worrisome. We had hoped to bring him home today, but the vet said he needs to stay in the ICU another day since he is even more jaundiced. We're waiting on blood work tonight or tomorrow morning to tell us if he improves or continues to decline. If he improves, the vet will let him come home with us tomorrow. It's not a given that he'll recover, but at least we'd be able to manage his care at home while we wait to see if he just needs time to heal, or if this liver complication is more than his body can manage. If he doesn't improve tonight (or if he declines), we will need to have a discussion about whether it is time to say goodbye. To say that I am terrified/devastated is a massive understatement. Never thought I'd be so attached to a dog, but it seems I am.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

my heart breaks for you. please know everyone is hoping for the best.


----------



## FireStorm (Nov 9, 2013)

Sending lots of positive thoughts Mikey's way! It is terrible to have him get so sick so suddenly, I can only imagine how devastated you must be.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Holding you and Mikey in my thoughts, and hoping you have better news in the morning.


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

I am so sorry to hear this- be thinking of you.


----------



## Nicofreako (Aug 19, 2013)

Holding you and Mikey in my loving thoughts for a good outcome. I cannot even imagine how difficult this time is for you. Last time my Nico was at the vet for just an afternoon's observation I couldn't believe how much I missed her presence in my home. And that was just an afternoon! I hope Mikey returns home and your heart can rest soon. Hugs.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

There are no words... just sending you and your guy a hug. I am so sorry, but this is a path everyone of us will walk someday.


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

these dogs take over our lives and our hearts don't they? We can only hope they can feel our love. We're here for you.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Oh this stinks so badly. The worst part of loving a dog, cat, chicken, horse or whatever is they just don't match our life spans. I hope more than anything that Mikey improves significantly overnight, but if not, I hope your path is clear.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

You are Mikey's champion. He knows he can count on you, whatever is to come. Sorry for this difficult path. Still hoping...


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

How stressful and difficult this must be for you. I am sending you positive thoughts and wishes that this will have a happy ending for all involved.


----------



## marialydia (Nov 23, 2013)

It's so hard to wait and watch...I so hope that the signs are that the treatments are working and that Mikey's liver is healing and that he is on the road to recovery. But if not, you will do what Mikey needs you to do in love, and he will feel that too. 

Many hugs from Jupiter and Pericles and me.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I am praying for Mikey and for his humans! Hoping everything turns around for the good and all will be well! xoxo


----------



## mom2m (Dec 24, 2014)

Thinking of you all during this difficult time. Sending healing thoughts...


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

You have so much strength! When you love so deeply , nothing short of a miracle is good enough, and that strength will get you over all the ruts you are finding in that road to recovery! Sending you strength of heart and hope!!!!


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

I'm just seeing this thread - how frightening and stressful it's been for you. Prayers sent that Mikey pulls through and you can take him home soon.


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

So sorry that Mikey is very sick. We are all here for you at this difficult time. Prayers and healing vibes coming your way.

Lots of Hugs, Sylvia, Sadie & Lacey :hug:


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Wanting this to be a good news day for Mikey. Hope you are both holding up okay. Sending thoughts your way.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

How did the rest of the day and overnight go for your boy?


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

How's your boy? Hoping for good news.


----------



## Mikey'sMom (Feb 21, 2012)

His liver took a turn for the worse overnight, but then during the day it improved some. The vet just called to tell us he is stable enough to leave the ICU, so we are bringing him home tomorrow morning and will manage his care at home (with a direct phone number to the ICU vet if there are any issues). 

At this point the vet suspects he has pancreatitis, and believes he'll either recover fully with medication and time, or will turn for the worse in the coming days. It's pretty much a matter of whether his body can handle the complications or if it is too much, but he doesn't need to be hospitalized. He'll need pretty extensive nursing care (feeding tube and medications) at home for the next couple weeks (assuming he makes it that long), but since I'm not currently working it's not a problem for me. 

We had a nice long visit with Mikey today, and since he's off his pain meds, he was more himself. We spent a hour with him, and he licked our faces, cuddled, and finally curled up for a nap with us. On previous visits he asked to go back to the ICU after 10-20 minutes, but this time we brought him back after an hour and he was reluctant to leave us. So he seems to be feeling better. After such a good visit we were at peace with whatever needed to happen, but as it turns out he will be able to come home with us for now.

We hope he makes a full recovery, but if it becomes clear after a few days that he is declining or suffering we'll enjoy the time we have with him and then do what needs to be done. Thank you all so much for the support, I will keep you posted on how he does.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Oh my gosh, you're going through it. What a strong attitude you have. I do hope right along with you, sending all my best wishes that he'll recover from this, at least to the point where he can be managed and comfortable. I'm glad you get to have him home with you where you can love on him and he'll feel so much better there with you. Lots of hugs and healing vibes to sweet Micky. I'm really sorry for this hard time. (((hugs)))


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

He is a strong little boy. So happy to hear that he's able to go home


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Huge hugs and lots of prayers for your boy!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

You are being so incredibly brave. I am sure that he will be much comforted to be home with you, amongst all the familiar sights and smells. Thank you for keeping us updated.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I hope that 2015 and the new year turn a new leaf for you and for Mikey. Pancreatitis is a rough road and in people the deal is the same, either you get better or you don't. A retired colleague had a very bad case of it and spent months in hospital, but did recover. I am hoping for good news.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Mikey's Mom, I'm glad he gets to come home and hope so much his body can continue to heal and get all the way better. You have such a strong outlook on it and he knows you will always take care of him and keep him safe, no matter what happens. Sending you hugs from Oliver and me.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Keeping you in our thoughts :hug:


----------



## Simply_Samantha (Dec 11, 2014)

Just read the posts, I'm so sorry to hear about poor Mikey. Regardless of how things turn out, of course hoping for the best, but he certainly had lots of love and tireless efforts for his best interest. I hope that things turn out, and know we are all thinking of you!

Take care


----------



## jlf45764 (Oct 6, 2013)

I am just now reading this post and I am so sorry for all that you and Mikey have been and are still going through. You are all in my thoughts and prayers that Mikey has a full recovery. :hug:


----------



## Mikey'sMom (Feb 21, 2012)

Thank you everyone! Mikey came home late Thursday night, and although he's still very sick, the vet was so thrilled with his blood work this morning that he called us before he'd even finished reading the report. Everything has either improved or stayed the same so far, so while he still has a guarded prognosis, we are hopeful.

To say that Mikey's at-home care is complex is an understatement. He needs all of his water, food (which is a combination of things that we blend in the food processor) and medications (he has 8, most of which are given twice a day) through a feeding tube. It took me an hour yesterday to come up with a schedule for him, and my husband another hour today after the vet updated his care instructions. Add into that the fact that we have another dog and a teething baby at home, and it makes for a complicated day! But as Mikey recovers, we'll be able to phase out the medications and get him eating and drinking again, so this is very temporary. He mostly sleeps at home, which the vet said is good, but perks up when we take him out. Still not sure how he'll do in the coming days, but for now he is improving and it's a financial relief not to have him in the ICU anymore.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

So pleased to hear your encouraging update! Mikey simply could not be in better hands. Or have more people wishing him well. You're a remarkable poodle owner and caregiver.


----------



## marialydia (Nov 23, 2013)

So glad to hear that Mikey is better, and that he is home. It sounds like he is surrounded by loving care and our hope is that this takes him up quickly several notches in his health. Good luck, I hope the routine lightens quickly, and thank you for keeping us all posted!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

YAY! This all sounds very promising! And KUDOS to you and your husband for hanging in there and taking this on when you already have your hands full. Bless you both and bless Mikey.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Good news! The best thing for him is sleep.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I am so glad that his labs are showing promise. That is wonderful. I am sure that being at home with you and DH giving great care will be very good for Mikey.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Oh goodness, and with a teething baby at home, too. It is so great to read of his progress and clear joy to be home with you all. You have a super dear DH, too.
Mend, Mikey!!


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Sounds promising! I was in the hospital once with pancreatitis for 10 days, it is NOT fun! I am so glad he seems to be on the mend!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

This is the news I had hoped for!!! I know with all the love and good nursing he's getting his ability to heal is vastly improved and I just know you would do everything humanly possible to insure his recovery! You are the BEST!!!!!!


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

Yay. Great news!


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

East, west, home is best - especially for a recovering poodle with an AMAZING family!!

Glad to hear the good news update and praying for the upward trend to keep going quickly! You're doing such a great job with Mikey, and he must be much happier being at home which must aid his improvement. 

Great stuff!!


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

So happy to hear that you've received encouraging news- and that Mikey is home! Hope the days ahead go well and that you get some rest in between nursing duties. Big hugs to Mikey:hug:


----------



## jlf45764 (Oct 6, 2013)

I'm so glad to hear that Mikey is home! Yea! You and your husband sound like wonderful Poodle parents! I will keep Mikey (and you & hubby) in my prayers for a speedy and complete recovery! :hug:


----------



## Mikey'sMom (Feb 21, 2012)

Mikey took a turn for the worse this morning. He was very dizzy, kept falling down, and rolled across the floor a couple times. It was awful to watch. The vet thought it might be drug toxicity since he's on a lot of medications and since he's still recovering he may not be processing them as expected, so Mikey spent the day at the hospital detoxing. Unfortunately there was no improvement during the day. One of the drugs takes 5 days to leave the system, so waiting it out at home (with Valium to keep him comfortable) is an option, but it also may be something neurological. We're talking with a specialist tomorrow and then will decide if it makes sense to give this a few more days or if it's time to end it. We are out of resources to pay for additional treatments (aside from the at home care we had already planned for post-surgery) and diagnostic tests , so if evidence is that it's not drug toxicity we will have to say goodbye. This is heartbreaking after seeing him improve yesterday.


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Oh, that's so sad! Healing prayers coming your way. :hug:

Sylvia & the Girls


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

You will be in my prayers................


----------



## cailinriley (Oct 30, 2011)

Having lost 2 spoo girls, both aged 3…one to kidney failure, the other to IMHA…even after doing everything medically possible with the help of pet insurance, I totally understand the heartache you're feeling. My thoughts and hopes are with you.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

i cannot possibly express how sad i feel to hear this. please know you are not traveling this road along. just do the best you can. that's all any of use can do, despite our deepest desire to be able to do so much more.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I am so sorry! Amping up the prayers that your decision will be clear and that you will be at peace with whatever you must do. xoxoxox


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

What a heartbreaking turn of events. 
Many, many prayers and well-wishes going your way.


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

Lots of poodle prayers coming your way.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Oh gosh this is so sad. I'm heartbroken for you but whatever the outcome, you have been/are a *fabulous *poodle parent! 

Big hugs winging their way to you :hug:


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I am so very sorry - you have all tried so hard, and it must be heart breaking to see him so poorly just when things seemed to be getting better. Thinking of you all...


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Poodle vibes being sent your way.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

Sending you a hug and know that you did all you could and much more than most would have done. So sorry.


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

Heartbreaking news. We're with you in spirit.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Oh that is just the worst thing to see. I am sad with you.


----------



## Mikey'sMom (Feb 21, 2012)

We lost Mikey last night. He went into respiratory distress and it was apparent that regardless of the cause he would not recover, so we decided to end it. It's been such an emotional roller-coaster...I've 'known' since Christmas that we were likely going to lose him, but this is so difficult after having had him home for 2 days and seeing him improve to the point where he was cruising around the waiting room at the hospital begging for pets from all the other people. Despite his long odds, it was really beginning to look like he might recover. 

I probably shouldn't have gone to see him last night...I had imagined that if we had to let him go he'd be conscious at the end, and we'd get a calm goodbye, but he was unresponsive (basically in a coma), struggling to breathe and lying in an odd arched position. It was difficult to see, and I think it will take a while for me to be able to let go of that image and focus on the happy times. We had the vet end it very quickly after seeing him, but stepped out of the room for that part and chose not to see him afterwards. We have said goodby a hundred times in the last week and a half and I like to think my 'real' goodby was the one in the hospital where he cuddled with us and licked us and acted more himself before he was even well enough to come home. 

Thank you everyone for the support, you have no idea how much it has helped to be able to vent here. Devastating as this is, we now have an opportunity to get to know our spoo as an 'only' dog, and are looking forward to strengthening our bond with him. Very sad today, but I know it will get better.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

I'm so sorry, take heart that Mikey is no in distress and in a happier place


----------



## Poodlerunner (Jul 4, 2014)

Oh I can't even think of anything to say. Good thing I'm a touch typist because I can't see the keys right now 

RIP, little poodle.

pr


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

So very sorry for your loss. You were positively heroic, as was Mikey, through it all. Wishing you comfort and support during this sad time.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I am as I said earlier, sad with you. I hope that as the next days go by the picture of Mikey's rally while at home those couple of days will come to the forefront of your memories of his last days. I also know that you will be able to see him free of his illness on the other side of the bridge when you are ready. You and your DH were is heroes in every sense of the word in his last days. It is the most generous gift we can give at the end to be able to let go for their sakes. 

Poodlerunner, I too am glad for touch typing skills. My keyboard is hard to see too!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Mikey'sMom said:


> We lost Mikey last night. He went into respiratory distress and it was apparent that regardless of the cause he would not recover, so we decided to end it. It's been such an emotional roller-coaster...I've 'known' since Christmas that we were likely going to lose him, but this is so difficult after having had him home for 2 days and seeing him improve to the point where he was cruising around the waiting room at the hospital begging for pets from all the other people. Despite his long odds, it was really beginning to look like he might recover.
> 
> I probably shouldn't have gone to see him last night...I had imagined that if we had to let him go he'd be conscious at the end, and we'd get a calm goodbye, but he was unresponsive (basically in a coma), struggling to breathe and lying in an odd arched position. It was difficult to see, and I think it will take a while for me to be able to let go of that image and focus on the happy times. We had the vet end it very quickly after seeing him, but stepped out of the room for that part and chose not to see him afterwards. We have said goodby a hundred times in the last week and a half and I like to think my 'real' goodby was the one in the hospital where he cuddled with us and licked us and acted more himself before he was even well enough to come home.
> 
> Thank you everyone for the support, you have no idea how much it has helped to be able to vent here. Devastating as this is, we now have an opportunity to get to know our spoo as an 'only' dog, and are looking forward to strengthening our bond with him. Very sad today, but I know it will get better.


I am genuinely deeply touched by this news. My heart goes out to all of you. I will always be impressed by how hard you tried. Prayers for peace of mind and for your heart to heal quickly. xoxo Godspeed Mikey.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

You did everything possible, and then gave him the last and kindest gift. What a heart wrenching few weeks you have all had - I hope that there is some peace in knowing that he is safe from all pain and distress, and that time will soften the recent, unhappy memories and let you remember him as the happy, loving little dog he was before he was so ill.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

I'm so very, very sorry, Mikey's Mom. Mikey had every possible advantage and it's clear he was needed at Bridge. He rests in peace and the love you have shared continues. Sending you gentle hugs from our home.


----------



## mom2m (Dec 24, 2014)

So sorry for your loss Mikey's Mom. Thinking of you all.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

deepest condolences. i share your sense of loss.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I opened this thread and now my heart is breaking for you! I am tearfully sad your Mikey didn't recover, but know you did your best and am happy he did have a few good moments when you took him home ........... I know you will treasure the good times and hope you also can go on, with those good memories in your heart forever!


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

These are the times, in the lives of our four legged friends, with us, that hurt the most. No amount of solicitous and caring comments can replace the ones we lose. Take heart that you gave him a joyful, though short, life with you. Remember him as he was, at his best. Love your spoo the more for your loss. I hope there can be another. sweet fur friend. waiting for you in time to come.
Eric


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Mikey's Mom - My heart broke to read your post today. I think we can all understand how difficult this has been for you. Getting your hopes up only to be let down. You did all you could and I am sure Mikey felt your love and concern. I know there are really no words -- thanks for letting PF help you through this very difficult time.


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

I am very sorry to hear about Mikey. His memory will remain in your heart until you meet again.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Take comfort in the knowledge that you did everything you could. He had a wonderful life with a wonderful family....what a lucky dog he was! I am so sorry!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I was heartbroken to read that you lost Mikey. I was sure he had turned the corner when you brought him home. I am so sorry you lost such a sweet friend.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

So very hard to hear this news! Hugs to you xxoo


----------



## Simply_Samantha (Dec 11, 2014)

I'm so sorry for your loss, know that we are all thinking about you during this tough time. He certainly was given the best possible care and lots of love until the end.

All the best, take care of yourself


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Very sorry to hear- I am so happy you got some good time with him before he passed. My sincere condolences.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Oh I am so sorry. My heart goes out to you all.

Take some little comfort knowing that you did everything you could - and more than many would have done. It just wasn't to be though and that last kind decision is always so hard.

I think we've all been staggeringly impressed how much you did for Mikey, against all the odds, and we salute you.

Enjoy getting cuddles from your spoo - he will need it too.

:hug:


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

I am so sorry. Your care of sweet Mikey is inspirational. I know his life was greatly enriched because of your love for him. Hold onto the good memories and the bad ones will fade in time. 

I am so sorry.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

So , so , sorry ! I am thankful that you have another dog as home as well. You did everything that could be done, I wish you had had a happy ending...


----------



## Nicofreako (Aug 19, 2013)

I must add my tears for your loss. You did so much- everything possible- to take care of Mikey. I know he felt your love for him every day. *Hugs*


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

Ah Mikey's mom, so sorry to get this news.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

My deepest sympathy, I have been there a total of 8 times since childhood, and I know your pain, but it is for the best, in the end.


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Oh my, I am so sorry for your loss of Mikey. He was such a beautiful and loving dog. My heart aches for you with all the emotions you have endured the last few weeks. Your poodle family is all here to comfort you.
Deepest condolences and lots of prayers.

Sylvia & the Girls


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

So sorry for your loss. Remember all the great times. My heart is with you at this sad time.


----------



## Mikey'sMom (Feb 21, 2012)

Thank you all for the kind words. As you can imagine this has been really difficult for us. We packed away all of Mikey's things, because seeing them around the house was too upsetting, but I can't bring myself to put away his crate. I know I'm being silly, but I need a couple days to get used to the idea. Dante has been very sweet, lying in the spot in the living room that is usually Mikey's...I am so glad we have a second dog to keep us company right now! And also glad that while they were buddies, our dogs weren't so bonded that Dante really "misses" Mikey, so we don't have a stressed spoo to contend with. He's happy for all the extra attention, I think.


----------



## marialydia (Nov 23, 2013)

Mikey's Mom, I know what you mean about having this idea of what the passing will be like, and holding on to that to ease the experience of our dogs' passing, for them and for us. So often it just doesn't work out that way and there is a final crisis. But Mikey tried hard to overcome his illness, he knew you were supporting him with all your hearts, and he had some good moments before he went. I hope that that can give you some extra comfort during this hard time.


----------



## all that jazz (Feb 6, 2011)

I'm so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Oh no...I'm so terribly sorry. You fought such a battle with Mikey. You tried so hard. I have no good words that will help but the same thing I always say because I remember all too well losing many dogs. I do remember that in some amount of time you'll start seeing that acceptance creep in that you need so much to get through it. And you can look at photos and recount stories of happy times with your family. I find myself sometimes talking about Chulita, my most recent loss with my daughter or anyone in my family..."remember how she did this or how she use to...." At some point, it puts a smile on your face as you become more at peace. But it can take some time, can't it. I know you're not there yet but know that it will come. You are lucky to have your other dog. That always helps, doesn't it. Just know my heart and my thoughts are with you during this particularly painful time dear. (((((((((((hugs))))))))))))


----------



## Mikey'sMom (Feb 21, 2012)

Thank you so much. Today would have been Mikey's 10th birthday, and I found we were able to smile a little as we reminisced. I still can't think too long about him or it makes me sad, but we'll get there. Dante has been super cuddly this weekend...it helps!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Mikey'sMom said:


> Thank you so much. Today would have been Mikey's 10th birthday, and I found we were able to smile a little as we reminisced. I still can't think too long about him or it makes me sad, but we'll get there. Dante has been super cuddly this weekend...it helps!


xoxoxoxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Mikey'sMom said:


> Thank you so much. Today would have been Mikey's 10th birthday, and I found we were able to smile a little as we reminisced. I still can't think too long about him or it makes me sad, but we'll get there. Dante has been super cuddly this weekend...it helps!


It's so hard to grieve, but so necessary. My thoughts are with you.


----------

